# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Кто такие полудемоны?

## Валентин Шеховцов

Под водительством Сумали и Мали несметные полчища демонов, *полудемонов*, якшей, ракшасов [людоедов] и других отважно сдерживали натиск армии царя Индры, противостоять которой было бы нелегко даже самой смерти. На стороне демонов сражались Намучи, Шамбара, Анарва, Двимурдха, Ришабха, Асура, Хаягрива, Шанкушира, Випрачитти, Айомукха, Пулома, Вришапарва, Прахети, Хети и Уткала. Бесстрашно ревущие, как львы, эти непобедимые демоны в золотых доспехах разили полубогов булавами, палицами, стрелами, дротиками, дубинками и пиками.

*SB 6.10.19-22*

Word for word: 
namuci? — Namuci; ?ambara? — ?ambara; anarv? — Anarv?; dvim?rdh? — Dvim?rdh?; ??abha? — ??abha; asura? — Asura; hayagr?va? — Hayagr?va; ?a?ku?ir?? — ?a?ku?ir?; vipracitti? — Vipracitti; ayomukha? — Ayomukha; pulom? — Pulom?; v??aparv? — V??aparv?; ca — also; praheti? — Praheti; heti? — Heti; utkala? — Utkala; daitey?? — the Daityas; d?nav?? — the D?navas; yak??? — the Yak?as; rak???si — the R?k?asas; ca — and; sahasra?a? — by the thousands; sum?li-m?li-pramukh?? — others, headed by Sum?li and M?li; k?rtasvara — of gold; paricchad?? — dressed in ornaments; prati?idhya — keeping back; indra-sen?-agram — the front of Indra’s army; m?tyo? — for death; api — even; dur?sadam — difficult to approach; abhyardayan — harassed; asambhr?nt?? — without fear; si?ha-n?dena — with a sound like a lion; durmad?? — furious; gad?bhi? — with clubs; parighai? — with iron-studded bludgeons; b??ai? — with arrows; pr?sa-mudgara-tomarai? — with barbed missiles, mallets and lances.

_Translation:_ 

Many hundreds and thousands of demons, *demi-demons*, Yak?as, R?k?asas [man-eaters] and others, headed by Sum?li and M?li, resisted the armies of King Indra, which even death personified cannot easily overcome. Among the demons were Namuci, ?ambara, Anarv?, Dvim?rdh?, ??abha, Asura, Hayagr?va, ?a?ku?ir?, Vipracitti, Ayomukha, Pulom?, V??aparv?, Praheti, Heti and Utkala. Roaring tumultuously and fearlessly like lions, these invincible demons, all dressed in golden ornaments, gave pain to the demigods with weapons like clubs, bludgeons, arrows, barbed darts, mallets and lances.

----------


## vijitatma das

Судя по пословному переводу, под "демонами и полудемонами" подразумеваются Дайтьи и Данавы - сыновья Дити и Дану, двух жен Кашьяпы Муни.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Судя по пословному переводу, под "демонами и полудемонами" подразумеваются Дайтьи и Данавы - сыновья Дити и Дану, двух жен Кашьяпы Муни.


В чём же отличие Дайтьев от Данавов что одни демоны, а другие полудемоны? Это же не другая категория живых существ как скажем ракшасы или кимпуруши?

----------


## vijitatma das

Я думаю, Шрила Прабхупада употребил здесь это выражение только чтобы разграничить две эти группы демонов, чтобы читателю стало ясно, что демоны принадлежат к разным кланам.
А так в общем между ними нет особой разницы.

----------

